# Paying Employees for Drive Time



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lets here how you other big players in the industry work drive time.

I can't be the only one that gets some 2 or 3 hr rides to the job site.




At a former job a long time ago we got paid drive time from the shop to the job and our work hours. 
The ride back to the shop was on us. Company truck.



I've been arguing with some one on this. They feel that no drive time should be paid for as long as they are riding the company rig. I disagree.
I want to hear how you guys do it.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I pay drive time both ways. I had considered coming up with a lower pay rate for driving time. I'd personally do $X an hour less for drive time versus work time before I'd pay nothing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

We pay both ways as they are hauling equipment/trailer with our vehicles to and from the job. Our lead hands are not done work until all is locked and parked and this is an important part of the day and we feel deserves full pay. Wow 2 to 3 hours is some major travel and is expensive!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Are you an employee or a subcontractor? It sounds like you are an employee. I'm not a "big" player but if I am paying all the expenses, the job is 2-3 hours away and we're only talking 1 job, sorry but I'm not paying drive time either. If the job ends up being just a trip charge, after my lousy discount, gas, insurance costs, I've already lost money and that's before I paid you. If I'm lucky enough to have a cleanout, I still have all those expenses plus dumpster fees (or maybe just landfill costs). 

The other reason I don't pay for drive time is maybe you don't drive as fast as me! And seriously, if you're on the clock, I'll guarantee you aren't driving as fast as me. Case in point -- this happened this week: Sent a contractor up to do a job approx 4 hours away where he had to meet another contractor in another city to help with the job. He dinked around in town for 1.5 hrs before he even left town and seemed surprised when he realized I knew what time he actually left. So he's running around town in my vehicle using my gas and was late in meeting the other contractor. I was not a happy camper. 

I'm all for being fair. But I'm really tired of taking it in the shorts from subs who think I'm some sort of millionaire with money to burn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

To and from work no, everything in between yes.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

But if you have a 4-6 hour round trip drive time in which your worker is only doing two hours of work, who would agree to spend 6-8 hours working for you for 2 hours of pay?



MidwestP&P said:


> Are you an employee or a subcontractor? It sounds like you are an employee. I'm not a "big" player but if I am paying all the expenses, the job is 2-3 hours away and we're only talking 1 job, sorry but I'm not paying drive time either. If the job ends up being just a trip charge, after my lousy discount, gas, insurance costs, I've already lost money and that's before I paid you. If I'm lucky enough to have a cleanout, I still have all those expenses plus dumpster fees (or maybe just landfill costs).
> 
> The other reason I don't pay for drive time is maybe you don't drive as fast as me! And seriously, if you're on the clock, I'll guarantee you aren't driving as fast as me. Case in point -- this happened this week: Sent a contractor up to do a job approx 4 hours away where he had to meet another contractor in another city to help with the job. He dinked around in town for 1.5 hrs before he even left town and seemed surprised when he realized I knew what time he actually left. So he's running around town in my vehicle using my gas and was late in meeting the other contractor. I was not a happy camper.
> 
> I'm all for being fair. But I'm really tired of taking it in the shorts from subs who think I'm some sort of millionaire with money to burn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

If the distance is outside the scope of what is normally expected, then I think some form of compensation would be acceptable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Chris G said:


> If the distance is outside the scope of what is normally expected, then I think some form of compensation would be acceptable.


So long as the norm is clearly defined. If not I could see the norm shrinking, and shrinking.. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

2-3 hours one way..bid a hotel into the job and pay them to the job on Monday and home on Friday. Run the numbers..prob about a wash between paying them , fuel, and lost motivation vs just getting the hotel. We charge drive time for anything over 30-40 min at a reduced rate. We have a temp employee now and he gets paid to job in am but not back to shop. He is riding shotgun. It's only a 15 min ride.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> But if you have a 4-6 hour round trip drive time in which your worker is only doing two hours of work, who would agree to spend 6-8 hours working for you for 2 hours of pay?


Paid by the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Work time is starting work time not meeting having a ciggy then going to dunkin dounuts, then getting to the job an hour later.
I have no problem with a nice easy start to the day in fact thats how I roll, but don't expect me to buy the coffee and pay you while we stand in line.
If my guys don't like it and sometimes they moan a little, then I just offer for them to meet me at the job site, in there vehicle burning there gas to get there.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had a hard time doing that. I have had a couple of people I have tried to pay per job but a lot of times you are unsure what to expect on work orders until you actually arrive there. 



MidwestP&P said:


> Paid by the job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

most companies ive worked for that have vehicles were pretty clear about if your driving the company vehicle while on the way to work or from the site your getting paid.. only way insurance would cover us if something happened. 

most times though were in our own vehicle, to work is on our own time if its less than a 30 minute drive same as on the way home.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> Are you an employee



No.........




Eavestrough said:


> We pay both ways as they are hauling equipment/trailer with our vehicles to and from the job. Our lead hands are not done work until all is locked and parked and this is an important part of the day and we feel deserves full pay. Wow 2 to 3 hours is some major travel and is expensive!






For a lead employee aka foreman with those responsibilities....... I agree. I'm talking about the labor riding with me. I've been doing drive time one way, plus work time of course. I think I'll keep doing that. 2 to 3 hours happens in a big state like mine. Not every day, but it can happen.
If I lived/worked in a large metro area and none of the job sites was more than 30 mins to or from the shop this wouldn't be that big of a deal. But 3 hrs at $12 an hr......... it starts to add up on those long drives. 
Speaking of long drives............. I can drive for over an hr and not leave my county.


----------



## Cooper2001 (Sep 21, 2012)

My guys drive their own vehicles to and from the job site, I pay their gas and drive time at a discounted rate 1 way unless it is more than an hour drive then I will pay them both ways, but this is done at a lesser rate. They aren't going to get rich with drive time but they don't have any expenses either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

If they are in a company truck, I pay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

If employee in company vehicle then they are always "on the clock". Its claimable pay. Just like when you drove a truck.....you were still being paid when the other driver was driving and you were sleeping....well not a good example since you always slept I heard


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> If employee in company vehicle then they are always "on the clock". Its claimable pay. Just like when you drove a truck.....you were still being paid when the other driver was driving and you were sleeping....well not a good example since you always slept I heard







I didn't drive team. And thats partially right ...... smart axx...... team pay might be .40 per mile but its split. 

So you're not really paid while the other guy is driving.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

They should be paid. If that cuts into the margins too much, then institute a fuel surcharge or raise the fuel surcharge already in place. Or just require a higher price for jobs done in a certain "zone."

If the rep on the phone for the national thinks that's a preposterous notion, then demand to be forwarded to a rep that can handle basic math. Debt collectors experience much more success when they evoke an emotional response from the debtor. Insulting the intelligence of someone will evoke an emotional response and who knows, it might just have positive results! Unlikely, sure, but having a logical conversation with a national about money just won't happen.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Paradox said:


> who knows, it might just have positive results! Unlikely, sure, but having a logical conversation with a national about money just won't happen.









You are trying hard to leave the FNG days behind aren't you? :laughing:

By george I think you are learning some thing from hanging out here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You are trying hard to leave the FNG days behind aren't you? :laughing:
> 
> By george I think you are learning some thing from hanging out here.


Reading through this forum and "educational experiences" has taught me all I need to know: There is money to be made in the industry, but it's not worth the headaches, stress, and working for predatory nationals.

I remember my first naive post on this forum and the first person to respond was Fremont. He pissed me off because he told me to "stay in college." That experience ended up humbling me because it brought out several beasts in me (pride and conditional professionalism to name two) that I needed to get rid of if I wanted to be successful, and more importantly happy. Fremont may not understand current cultural references, but he was absolutely right in his advice. :thumbsup:


I respect the hard, honest work that people on this forum put in to provide for their families. Everyone here has to work hard for what they get, while the nationals just underbid and screw honest people over for what they get. And I'm incredibly blessed and can't thank God enough for what I've been undeservedly given. I'm very happy that after my bachelors I can pursue my MBA or med school and find a place (or create one) where I can love to go to work everyday. 

A young person's advice to the one or two people that are still reading this post: If you hate the people you work for and hate knowing you're underpaid and being disrespected daily: Get out. Life's too short. There are plenty of better ways to provide for your family.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> I'm all for being fair. But I'm really tired of taking it in the shorts from subs who think I'm some sort of millionaire with money to burn.


 I've had subs that thought of me like I was one of the nationals; shoveling in the cash while he makes loose change. 

Since this discussion is regarding REO/Preservation work, I'll blather only toward that. 

A foreman who oversees the work in the field and handles the loose ends, I pay a flat rate regardless of how much he drives. He knows that some days he goes from one end of our coverage area to the other, and otherdays he works right around his house. It all evens out.

The subs that work job to job, if it is out of area, then we get a distance or fuel charge first and pass it on to them. If it is a large job that is preapproved, I may just pay it out of pocket.

My opinion, in the midwest (Missouri, Illinois, Indiana) paying guys by the day, the week, the hour, in this business is no longer a good idea. The margins have just shrunk too much and a company cannot continue to maintain yesterday's pay scale in today's market. Not with no charge bids, cyd chargebacks, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You are trying hard to leave the FNG days behind aren't you? :laughing:
> 
> By george I think you are learning some thing from hanging out here.


I was just thinking that when I read his response.

Paradox, just remember, when you hang around with old farts (particularly BPWY) you eventually start to smell like them....lol


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Depends*

If it is to MULTIPLE jobs it is from the time they leave and return to the shop One job it is when they arrive at site . I get aroun d this by paying a flat percentage of the PROFIT and this is spelled out in a agreement when t hey sign on and they sign it. Check your local state regulations :jester:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

DreamWeaver said:


> I was just thinking that when I read his response.
> 
> Paradox, just remember, when you hang around with old farts (particularly BPWY) you eventually start to smell like them....lol







Highly probable that I'm younger than you. 
Now whose the old fogy? :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Check your state laws. Some places require you to pay them whenever they are in a company truck on compony business. 

I had this argument at a company I worked and won. They did not want to pay drive time. When I showed them that they could go to jail they decided to budget drive time.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

They get paid from 7am until they get back to the shop.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> They get paid from 7am until they get back to the shop.


Agreed. I hate paying all drive time but in MI it is the law. If my employees are at my shop or in my trucks they get paid. I may get screwed waiting on the banks at properties but I am not going to do the same to my employees.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

We pay both ways. The moment the sign out equipment. When they get back they check equipment back in. I charge clients mileage on out of coverage area jobs.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

IMHO if we can't make money paying our guys drive time, then we shouldn't be taking the job. Not just rolling the ***** downhill. That makes us part of the problem instead of part of the solution to the pricing issues.

And occasionally losing $ on a job here and there to turn on utilities or do a convey check is just a cost of doing business to get the jobs that pay worth a crap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

Drive to work and home... no 

From shop to customer and in-between, yes they are paid as they are on company time doing company business.

If you use your own vehicle, we let you write it off to reduce your taxes and increase your refund, or we will reimburse you the mileage at the going rate, but you can only choose this option twice per year (every 6 months)...


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Most of our work is in the metro area and usually no more than an hour each way. Normally my guys meet me at the shop and I start paying them as soon as we pull out of the lot and end it when we get back.
If they need to meet me at the site for some reason then I pay them when they arrive and leave.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

guess im not in big player league so just say im in minors but i pay my guys from time they get on job till were finished,some dont like it but their not out gas money ,wear and tear on vehicle either,nor paying the insurances to stay in business.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> guess im not in big player league so just say im in minors but i pay my guys from time they get on job till were finished,some dont like it but their not out gas money ,wear and tear on vehicle either,nor paying the insurances to stay in business.


I guess the problem I would have with that if I were an employee, is not having control over where the job is sold. It could be 10 minutes away or 2 hours... Why should the employee foot the bill on something they have no control over?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> guess im not in big player league so just say im in minors




Inside joke with myself. I was being sarcastic and referring to "big player" as big enough to have employee(s). 
I've only got one to date.




KAP said:


> I guess the problem I would have with that if I were an employee, is not having control over where the job is sold. It could be 10 minutes away or 2 hours... Why should the employee foot the bill on something they have no control over?





This is why some businesses choose to pay one way..... if riding in the company truck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> This is why some businesses choose to pay one way..... if riding in the company truck.


If they are riding from home to the business, then to the customer, and then back to the business and then to drive home, why shouldn't they be paid from the business to the customer and back to the business? They are on company time then, right? Especially if there is anything to do back at the business at the end of the day. 

It's different if they leave from the customer in their own vehicle to go home...

The landscaper near us is usually hosing things down at the end of the day. Do you find you have close-out at the end of the day?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Speaking of long drives............. I can drive for over an hr and not leave my county.[/COLOR]


Sounds like my neck of the woods.....:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I treat people how i want to be treated. Makes for good relationships. I'll pay one way if they are riding with me and both ways if they are driving. I'm in the same boat BPWY is. My home county is over 5,000 sq miles. I can drive near 2 hours to a jobsite......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mehtwo said:


> Sounds like my neck of the woods.....:laughing:









CO, NM, NV, AZ, UT MT, WY......... all have some huge counties.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I pay one flat rate for the day, so I guess I`m paying both ways. I have always payed like this. I think if paying by hour they would ride the clock. Not say it better ,but it works for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Highly probable that I'm younger than you.
> Now whose the old fogy? :whistling :laughing:


Dude, I heard you're so old that they had to chisel you a birth certificate. Now the question is, I wonder if it's real????:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

If you don't pay drive time, and the truck gets a flat, do they just sit around and wait for you to show up and change it?

I would.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I know a guy who is charged 5 bucks for each ride. 5 bucks to the jobsite, 5 more between jobs. 

One day last week, he rode with his block mason boss to the jobsite, ($5) worked an hour an a half (made 15 bucks) rode to another site, to set up for the next day's work ($5) worked an hour (made another 10 bucks) rode back to the shop ($5) 25-15= $10 bucks take home pay that day!

He used to work for my wife and I. After he left, it turned out that he was stuffing his pockets with cash and product from my wife's store. 

Karma is indeed a beyotch!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Crawdad with a reputation like that he probably can't get any better of a job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Crawdad said:


> I know a guy who is charged 5 bucks for each ride. 5 bucks to the jobsite, 5 more between jobs.
> 
> One day last week, he rode with his block mason boss to the jobsite, ($5) worked an hour an a half (made 15 bucks) rode to another site, to set up for the next day's work ($5) worked an hour (made another 10 bucks) rode back to the shop ($5) 25-15= $10 bucks take home pay that day!
> 
> ...


I don't understand, the boss charged $5 per ride?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe travel to and from the job are an expense of doing business just as much as insurance, licensing tools and so on. If a job does not pay well enough to cover all expenses and still make a reasonable profit then why take the job?

That said I do understand the need to bid work away from home at times and how challenging it can be to submit a competitive bid against the locals with the added expenses. 

For a good employer and a good job I am happy to meet half way. If I ride in a company vehicle, pay me one way. If I take my own truck, pay me one way and cover my fuel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I don't understand, the boss charged $5 per ride?


Yes, 5 dollars for each ride, even the rides between jobsites.




BPWY said:


> Crawdad with a reputation like that he probably can't get any better of a job.


I hope not, anyhow. We helped him out, treated him like family. He even stayed at our house on Christmas eve, and had gifts and a stocking on Christmas morning, etc.

He occasionally will text my wife on a holiday, but I haven't spoken to him in a couple years now. I'm not sure what I'll say to him, if and when I see him, but it probably won't be very polite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a sub within 2 hours of all parts of the state.

For 1 hour, one way, I pay $15 extra. For 2 hour, one way, I pay $30. The exception to this is they have to ask for a special trip charge which I generally approve. Most of the time, the subs are happy with the other work they get and are fine eating these occasional jobs.

These jobs are few and far between and not common.

Now if I'm doing a long haul job and I have laborers with me, I pay them the entire time and I usually make enough money that an extra $100 doesnt affect my profit too much. I dont do these jobs and get trip charges very often.

I have a screwed up job story to tell.

A client, starting with the letter M, offered me 3.5k to tarp a 3,000 sf house, that was a 5 hour drive away and wanted it done first thing the next day which meant I had to drop everything and leave immediately. I figured I could net $2.5k from a days work easily. Costco has good, cheap, large tarps.

I took my girlfriend, and booked a nice B&B, thinking she would hang out while I tarp this by myself. We had a great dinner and rang up a few nice expenses.

I make it to this property and its on the top of a frigging mountain with crazy wind problems. The lowest part of the roof is 35" high. And the kicker, it's concrete shingles. I call the client and begin what has become a bad relationship ever since.

His suggestions:
1) cover the entire 3000sf roof with my tarp and tie all the eyelets together with a really long rope. "My tarp isn't that f*$(ing big". 
2) goto Home Depot and ask one of their pro desk guys for advice, the know how to do everything. "(teeth clenched) No"
3) drill pilot holes through the concrete shingles so you can pound 4" nails thru 2x4s and then into the roof. "This will destroy the roof and no".
4) break all the shingles off until you have nothing but plywood... "Ok, but you need to send me an email stating that you want me to remove a 40k roof so we can tarp it"

I finally went inside to look at the water damage and what I found was questionable whether it was caused by roof leak or vapor damage inside a shower. It wasn't HUD keyed so I had to break in and change the lock to a hud key and leave a new lockbox.

When I explained the issue, their response was, "Oh, well, screw it, just invoice for a trip charge." Their standard trip charge is $30. I invoiced $1100 ($1000 for trip, $60 for the lock, $40 for the lockbox). They didn't pay me for the knob or lockbox and reduced my trip to $150. Wow. I lost 2 days of work, about $300 in gas and way overspent on everything else.

If I didn't gross over 500k from them per year, I would have liened their house I was so upset.

This manager and I have never seen eye to eye since I told him he wasn't qualified to suggest what I should do on anymore jobs requiring construction experience.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

And to think that the likes of FAS etc think that P&P is completely black and white.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> I have a sub within 2 hours of all parts of the state.
> 
> For 1 hour, one way, I pay $15 extra. For 2 hour, one way, I pay $30. The exception to this is they have to ask for a special trip charge which I generally approve. Most of the time, the subs are happy with the other work they get and are fine eating these occasional jobs.
> 
> ...


 So did you do the job you agreed to? 1100.00 to look at a job and not do? Maybe I missed something


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

iDAHOchris said:


> So did you do the job you agreed to? 1100.00 to look at a job and not do? Maybe I missed something


The drywall business is that slow eh?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> The drywall business is that slow eh?


:laughing:


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> The drywall business is that slow eh?


He asked a valid question. 

You may have made the drive, purchased the tarp, and was prepared to do a job you weren't able to when you got there. The client may not have a clue about how to get this job done while you're there or come up with an effective solution, but $1,100 sounds pretty excessive.

It was your idea to book the room at the Bed & Breakfast but it sounds like you are including it in your request for compensation. If I know I'm going to need to book a room, I request compensation from the client up front, not try to collect after the fact.

The tarp can be returned or kept for a future job. Either way, you didn't lose.

So what did your invoice for $1,100 cover? I didn't see it broken out so my question would actually be the same. What did I miss?

Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> He asked a valid question.
> 
> You may have made the drive, purchased the tarp, and was prepared to do a job you weren't able to when you got there. The client may not have a clue about how to get this job done while you're there or come up with an effective solution, but $1,100 sounds pretty excessive.
> 
> ...



Thanks Linda. Your correct in everything.

The job was out of my area and they asked me to drop what I was doing to goto the this job. The $3500 was based on the timing of the job and distance. It also included gas and hotel. It didn't occur to me this could be a trip so I should have had a 2nd, what-if scenario for a trip. As you can imagine, this what-if probably wouldn't have been approved and I wouldn't have gone. Jobs like this, last minute, out of territory, are uncommon. 

I can make a good chunk of money per day if I don't do this job by working locally.

The concrete shingles issue should have been known in my opinion. They should have realized the shingles were concrete, and therefore, not possible to tarp before I left. The pictures they had, which I didn't see until afterwards, clearly shows a the shingle type.

Yes, it was excessive for a trip charge. However, I think I gave up 2k in possible earnings, without the expenses. For them to expect me to just settle for a $35 trip charge was outrageous. I was also pretty pissed off from my conversations with them.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Yes, it was excessive for a trip charge. However, I think I gave up 2k in possible earnings, without the expenses. For them to expect me to just settle for a $35 trip charge was outrageous. I was also pretty pissed off from my conversations with them.


I understand about giving up possible earnings. Unfortunately, it comes with the territory. I agree a $35 trip charge was outrageous and I'm glad you at least got the $150.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> The drywall business is that slow eh?


 Obviously not as busy as the roof tarpers:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Thanks Linda. Your correct in everything.
> 
> The job was out of my area and they asked me to drop what I was doing to goto the this job. The $3500 was based on the timing of the job and distance. It also included gas and hotel. It didn't occur to me this could be a trip so I should have had a 2nd, what-if scenario for a trip. As you can imagine, this what-if probably wouldn't have been approved and I wouldn't have gone. Jobs like this, last minute, out of territory, are uncommon.
> 
> ...


this is why I do not go out of my coverage. you try to help them(nations) and they screw you for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> this is why I do not go out of my coverage. you try to help them(nations) and they screw you for it.


OMG, Cyprexx was the worst at that. They would beg to do an out of coverage job, we would do it and then get the followup maintenance orders. By that time, our vendor manager would have been replaced and they would yell at us for rejecting their orders and they would threaten to reduce volume and coverage. They were so bad. When we left, I felt so relieved. It actually improved my business.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Crawdad said:


> Yes, 5 dollars for each ride, even the rides between jobsites.


I can only assume this was optional? Like if they had their own ride they could use it? I could see charging an employee that does not have a form of transportation or a valid driving license. But I wouldn't understand it being mandatory for everyone.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

5 hour drive each way = probably 600 miles round trip @ $0.55/mile = $330
Probably 2 hours at property in addition to drive, so 12 hours. Probably needed 2 people for job, so 24 hours @ $20/hr = $480

That would put it at $810. $150 doesn't even cover gas for the trip.

Most likely the reason it was a rush high dollar job is that a previous contractor couldn't complete it for the same reason and in my opinion the client should have made him aware.



a1propertyclean said:


> He asked a valid question.
> 
> You may have made the drive, purchased the tarp, and was prepared to do a job you weren't able to when you got there. The client may not have a clue about how to get this job done while you're there or come up with an effective solution, but $1,100 sounds pretty excessive.
> 
> ...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> this is why I do not go out of my coverage. you try to help them(nations) and they screw you for it.







The "favors" are certainly one sided.


----------

